# Fuzzy white spot?



## NoodleFish (Dec 11, 2007)

My Black Moor has a white fuzzy dot on his back. It doesn't look like Ich, because I've had fish with it before. It's not very big, but I'm worried it might be something bad. Any ideas?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

It osunds like a fungul infection from some possible damage to the fin. Did you notice any type of injury or anyhting before the white stuff showed up? Any fin tor at all? 

A picture would be priceless for a positive ID. That way we can tell for sure if you need to treat with something like Maracyn I/II or simly use something like melafix and let the fish heal over time. 

A better description would help also. Is it fuzzy? Dies it look like it is raised or is it solid looking to the fish? Does it seem to come off easily, maybe try a paintbrush to see if it comes off at all. (Might not be a good idea if it is an infection so please don't try it yet.) Look to see if it comes off by itself or seems to slough off once in a while.


----------



## NoodleFish (Dec 11, 2007)

Okay. I'll try to get a picture. It's fuzzy and raised. 

I noticed it last night. I'll go get a photo.

Edit: Okay, I can't get a picture because the battery on our camera is totally dead and I don't know where the charger is.

Let me see if I can describe it better.

It's very white colored, which probably looks really bright on him since he's black. There is a small fuzzy dot that's raised up and the skin around it is white as well. I also noticed that one of his eyes was a bit cloudy so maybe he injured it? The tank is a 10 gal and it's very clean right now.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

What are your water parameters?
10 gallon tank is too small of a tank for a goldfish, do you keep other fish in there as well?
How often do you perform water changes?

Sounds like a water quality issue, and a picture would surely help.

Any plans of getting them a much bigger tank down the road? They'll need it to live long, healthy lives.


----------



## NoodleFish (Dec 11, 2007)

Really? Too small? I used to have him in a 2.5 gal tank. I have him, and a regular goldfish. (like the kind you get a walmart for a quarter) and a platy. The Moor's not even an inch long. He's very young and it should be a while before he gets to be the adult size of 10", if he even gets to be that big.

I just recently got home from college for the weekend so I changed the water only about a week ago. I added a water conditioner to it to make it safe. The water does seem a bit hazy though. Maybe I should change it again? 

I used to have this plastic coral thing in the tank but I heard that Moors don't do so well if there's pointy things in the tanks because they can hurt their eyes on it, so I took that out, maybe that'll help a bit. 

His white spot seems to be getting better. It's no longer fuzzy and his scales just have a white discoloration that seems to be getting smaller. Hopefully I can get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

NoodleFish said:


> Really? Too small? I used to have him in a 2.5 gal tank. I have him, and a regular goldfish. (like the kind you get a walmart for a quarter) and a platy. The Moor's not even an inch long. He's very young and it should be a while before he gets to be the adult size of 10", if he even gets to be that big.


How long have you kept that fish? 20 gallons is the minimum for that fancy goldfish.


----------



## NoodleFish (Dec 11, 2007)

I've had him for about a month now.

I put him in the 2.5 gal tank to be alone and get better and he is. His eyes have cleared up and the white spot's almost gone. Plus he looks better so I'll be putting him back into the ten gal soon.


----------

